# Emergency egress lighting logs



## mtlogcabin (Mar 29, 2010)

Reviewing previous FD inspection reports I keep finding the requirement from the inspector that a log be kept of all emergency illumination lights and exit signage have been tested once a month by the occupants. The code section quoted is for back up power for emergency illumination 1006.3 & 1006.4. I have never heard of requiring this kind of record keeping. Not a bad idea, but since the BD has taken over these inspections I don't want to be requiring something that has been a previous inspectors whim.

Question, Could this have come from NFPA 101 or UFC or one of the other legacy fire codes?


----------



## jpranch (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Emergency egress lighting logs

MT, Never heard of such a thing. I wonder if this may have come from the fire protection handbooks? I'll take a look and get back to you.


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Emergency egress lighting logs

1. is this any type of business that has emergency lights??

2. is it a local sop/ requirement/ what ever you want to call it??

I thought I had read that requirement on a post recently?????

are you under 101???:::: or use to be???

NFPA Standard No. 101-31-1.3.7

"A functional test shall be conducted on every required emergency lighting system at 30-day intervals for a minimum of 30 seconds. An annual test shall be conducted for the 1 1/2 hour duration. Equipment shall be fully operational for the duration of the test. Written records of visual inspections and tests shall be kept by the owner for inspection by the authority having jurisdiction."

http://www.firesystems.net/inspections/ ... ghting.htm

more up to date:::

7.9.3 Periodic Testing of Emergency Lighting Equipment.

7.9.3.1  Required emergency lighting systems shall be tested in accordance with one of the three options offered by 7.9.3.1.1, 7.9.3.1.2, or 7.9.3.1.3.

7.9.3.1.1  Testing of required emergency lighting systems shall be permitted to be conducted as follows:

(1) 	Functional testing shall be conducted at 30-day intervals for not less than 30 seconds.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Emergency egress lighting logs

1. is this any type of business that has emergency lights?? Yes

2. is it a local sop/ requirement/ what ever you want to call it?? Not that I can Find

I thought I had read that requirement on a post recently?????

are you under 101???:::: or use to be??? Not since 1988. Some former Fire Inspectors went to the NFPA academy so they might have gotten the idea there.

I like the idea just don't seem to have the authority to require it under the IFC


----------



## hlfireinspector (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Emergency egress lighting logs

IFC 2006

604.2.4 Means of egress illumination. Emergency power

shall be provided for means of egress illumination in accordance

with Section 1006.3.

604.4 Operational inspection and testing. Emergency power

systems, including all appurtenant components shall be

inspected and tested under load in accordance with NFPA 110

and NFPA 111.

1006.3 Illumination emergency power. The power supply for

means of egress illumination shall normally be provided by the

premises’ electrical supply.In the event of power supply failure, an emergency electrical

system shall automatically illuminate the following areas:

1. Aisles and unenclosed egress stairways in rooms and

spaces that require two or more means of egress.

2. Corridors, exit enclosures and exit passageways in buildings

required to have two or more exits.

3. Exterior egress components at other than the level of exit

discharge until exit discharge is accomplished for buildings

required to have two or more exits.

4. Interior exit discharge elements, as permitted in Section

1024.1, in buildings required to have two or more exits.

5. Exterior landings, as required by Section 1008.1.5, for

exit discharge doorways in buildings required to have

two or more exits.

The emergency power system shall provide power for a

duration of not less than 90 minutes and shall consist of storage

batteries, unit equipment or an on-site generator. The installation

of the emergency power system shall be in accordance

with Section 2702 of the International Building Code.

Exit signs

1011.5.3 Power source. Exit signs shall be illuminated at

all times. To ensure continued illumination for a duration of

not less than 90 minutes in case of primary power loss, the

sign illumination means shall be connected to an emergency

power system provided from storage batteries, unit equipment

or an on-site generator. The installation of the emergency

power system shall be in accordance with Section

2702 of the International Building Code.

Exception: Approved exit sign illumination means that

provide continuous illumination independent of external

power sources for a duration of not less than 90 minutes,

in case of primary power loss, are not required to be connected

to an emergency electrical system.

Testing is done by a NFPA code just as people are to write on the back of the fire extinguisher tag monthly and test smokes monthly.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 29, 2010)

Re: Emergency egress lighting logs

Just an FYI, NFPA 110 and 111 do not apply to emergency lighting equipment per their scopes.

NFPA 110

1.1.3 This standard does not cover the following:

(2) Emergency lighting unit equipment


----------



## JBI (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: Emergency egress lighting logs

What do the manufacturers specs say for maintenance requirements? ("_Shall be installed and maintained in accordance with_..." sound familiar?)


----------



## johnsonsmith951 (Aug 31, 2012)

An Emergency Lighting system is a crucial accompanying system alongside the fire alarm which allows a directional exit route for people who are in the building following an alarm trigger. The emergency lights also activate after power loss due to heavy duty batteries which are tested regularly.

Emergency Lighting Systems


----------

